# Milk maggots



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

Recently, I was watching Mythbusters on Discovery... great show. Anyways, they were testing a method of keeping food fresh, and one of the items was milk.

They left some milk out for a week or two, and when they went back to check it, it was crawling with maggots (surprise! :lol: ) But would these be a safe source of food to vary the diet of my frogs?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

If they'll eat them, sure. I'd not get them from soured milk, but an online retailer. Grubco.com sells fly larva, it's pretty cheap too.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Housefly maggots are not recommended. The skin on them is a bit tough and often is not punctured in a frogs digestive system meaning they pass though not digested at all.

In addition, houseflies and their maggots harbour many types or parasites.

Not something I would feed to my frogs under any circumstance.

s


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

Sounds like pinheads might be a better choice altogether, and just as easy. Thanks for the responses guys.

~Aaron


----------

